# Looking for Inputs on RV Trip Planning



## ricksayers (May 3, 2012)

Fellow forum members and RVers

I'm seeking your insights and experience regarding how you plan your RV trips.

What works for you, what doesn't.  If you could ask for something to make your planning/
trip taking easier, more effective or more fun, What would that be?

Full disclosure here... my friend, neighbor and fellow RVer, Richard Hill and I have created a
website based planning tool called RV Trip Wizard.  We received the advice of his FMCA
group members, the Suwannee Valley Vagabonds, but I would like to learn from a larger
group of RVers as well.

We would appreciate your thoughts, insights, desires, etc.   I know others would like to hear 
what you have to share, so thanks in advance for sharing.
Rick Sayers


----------



## LEN (May 4, 2012)

What's to plan? Figure out where you want to go. Throw everything in the RV and go. Have gas buddy ready when you hit 1/2 tank and app plus books for dry camping and resort camping. Then go where it's warm.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 4, 2012)

I use Google maps to plan my route, i.e. Florida to Alaska.  I plan on driving betweeen 300 and 400 miles per day and check the map to see what city I will be near at that distance.  Then I use RV Park Reviews or Campscout or Woodall's to find a campground in that area.  I don't call ahead to make reservations because s**t sometimes happens.  Then we load up and go.  But unlike Len, I head for someplace cooler rather than warmer.


----------



## ricksayers (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim & Len.   I'd like to hear from more folks, great input....


----------



## C Nash (May 5, 2012)

First trip for those that are not on the road full time should be in the back yard to see what you need.  Also good to be near wal mart on the first trip.  Best way is just leave everthing in the RV such as clothes etc.


----------



## Kenworth (May 6, 2012)

Join Good Sam...there is an excellent trip planner available, it tells you average fuel prices, and everything.


----------



## KarenS144 (May 6, 2012)

I use MS Streets & Trips to map out the route and get a general idea of where we'll be when we stop for the night.  It also lists many campgrounds but not all so I depend on the 'net to find campgrounds in the area.  I use Google Earth to check out the campgrounds as well as RV Park Reviews to get an idea of their conditions.  I also use "Trailer Life Directory" to scope out possible overnight places. While on the road, I use "Next Exit" a lot.  AND....>>>GASP


----------



## H2H1 (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know the HI WAY 264 from Gallups NM to Page AZ. WE are looking at routes to take up to KANAB UT. Thanks


----------



## JustinJohnson (Sep 11, 2014)

RV trip planning can be a lot of fun. Important is Budget & destination. After we decide a destination, we need to know whether & road condition. Then food supply (means to buy & eat out), route, where to stop, Campgrounds & many more. Bring tools & spare Parts of RV.


----------

